# Forum > News > Community Chat > Hardware >  Silencio 550 / Antec Kuhler 920 H2O

## Classified

Hello. Bought a new case couple days ago  :Smile: 

When I started it up and stuff, the liquid temperature on Antec Kuhler H2o 920 became suprisingly high. The liquid temps are now stabile at around 50c..Isnt that alot? For water cooling I mean.

Used to have around 30-32c in my old case(In Win, Dragon Rider)

----------


## Zaphry

Liquid needs separate cooler if I remember correctly

----------


## Classified

> Liquid needs separate cooler if I remember correctly


Thats for open cooling systems I think..This one is locked, like its not configurable. It has 1 Radiator with 2 fans blowing out of the case. It's like All In One.

----------


## Freefall552

What are you using water cooling on? The gpu or the cpu? For a cpu that's pretty high. Water cooling on a gpu shouldn't go above 50c unless it's a budget version.

----------


## Classified

> What are you using water cooling on? The gpu or the cpu? For a cpu that's pretty high. Water cooling on a gpu shouldn't go above 50c unless it's a budget version.


Im using it on my CPU. What have I done wrong? I can't think of anything at all. I mean, radiator liquid is not affected by badly applied thermal compound, right? But high temp liquid > affects cpu temperature, am I rite?

----------

